

Habitualist and ThoughtStreams Launch - jtauber
http://eldarion.com/blog/2012/09/11/habitualist-and-thoughtstreams-launched/

======
mike
Just took a quick look at the Habitualist site. Not sure if it's intentional
or not, but I found it a bit off-putting that you can't tell how much the
plans are before you sign up.

~~~
jtauber
Sorry, that was an unintentional side-effect of switching away from requiring
a credit card upfront.

We'll put the information somewhere else.

Until then, for everyone else: it's $5/month or $50/year.

